# Pokemon in other time periods?



## Colton O'Weekly (Feb 21, 2010)

Well, we all know Pokemon takes place in a psuedo-futuristic setting, but what about Pokemon in other time periods?

I myself have always seen Pokemon working into numerous time periods.

I've seen Pokemon working in Medieval times, with knights riding Rapidash and Ponyta, and Abra-Kadabra-Alakazam's helping mages/wizards with their works, and the dragon-type Pokemon would be slain by knights for glory. I think that Apricorn Balls would have been made in that time, most likely, and that Pokemon would be used more for help in surviving, doing things, etc. There wouldn't probably be time for battling back then.

I could see it working back in the Old West really cool, and it would actually be really neat. I mean, the Pony Express would use Ponyta/Rapidash, so it'd be the Ponyta Express. Tauros and Milktank would be ranch animals. Pokemon battles would start to become more common place, and guns would be used in the early battles. Pokemon would be also used for a lot of food stuff, and it's probably be like our old west with outlaws and stuff. The teams would probably be starting to form as criminal groups now, I think.

The games are relatively modern time, so I'll skip that.

Far future I really can't see it. I mean, then you get into the idea of aliens and Pokemon, and if there are those saying Pokemon came from space in the games, and those aying they've always been here... Well, once you start going into space it just gets confused.

Although I really can see cyborg Pokemon.

What about you guys?


----------



## nothing to see here (Feb 22, 2010)

> I mean, then you get into the idea of aliens and Pokemon, and if there are those saying Pokemon came from space in the games, and those aying they've always been here...


Easy (and most likely) answer: there are both alien Pokémon and Earth-native Pokémon.  Not confusing at all.


----------



## Momoharu (Feb 22, 2010)

I know in Pokemon 4Ever, it shows Professor Oak when he was a kid, and he had this really tight old school pokeball.  And he was an artist.

So yeah, other time periods.


----------



## Whereismywonderland (Feb 22, 2010)

Space-bound storylines would ROCK!! I really wish they'd hurry up with an Alien-type. My life's goal is to get into space, so I'm big on anything astronomical. 

OOC: I'm having a deja vu...


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 22, 2010)

while the pokemon world is depicted as a parallel to our own universe, I can't see it having the same history as ours, with medieval times and cowboys and stuff.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 22, 2010)

Haha, I'd love to see prehystoric pokemon. I mean, other than the fossils that you can dig up in the games. Maybe there were loads of dragon and dinosaur pokemon that were killed off by the ice age which was caused by the birth of Articuno. I dunno, it'd be pretty cool.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 23, 2010)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> Haha, I'd love to see prehystoric pokemon. I mean, other than the fossils that you can dig up in the games. Maybe there were loads of dragon and dinosaur pokemon that were killed off by the ice age which was caused by the birth of Articuno. I dunno, it'd be pretty cool.


This. It would be an awesome game. The birth or Articuno begins the Ice Age and end the Fire ((a lot of volcanoes formed and erupted then)) Age, marked by the birth of Moltres.


----------



## Diz (Feb 23, 2010)

And then the Industrial Revolution caused the birth of Zapdos, right?


----------



## Wargle (Feb 23, 2010)

Wrong.  _Zapdos_ caused the _industrial Revolution._


----------



## Arcanine (Mar 3, 2010)

Colton O'Weekly said:


> I've seen Pokemon working in Medieval times, with knights riding Rapidash and Ponyta, and Abra-Kadabra-Alakazam's helping mages/wizards with their works, and the dragon-type Pokemon would be slain by knights for glory. I think that Apricorn Balls would have been made in that time, most likely, and that Pokemon would be used more for help in surviving, doing things, etc. There wouldn't probably be time for battling back then.


They'd have time to kill dragons, but not to battle?

If my previous excuse sucks, _gladiators_. Pretty neat in my opinion. Chansey being the healers, Gardevoir as companions for the queens, and a couple of big Arcanine by the king's throne, just like the Vikings. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## Togetic (Apr 2, 2010)

Personally, I would like to see historic battles played out between pokemon.

That would be so awesome. Oh and Deoxys Speed would win the Greek Olympiads everytime..


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 2, 2010)

Collosseum death brawl pokemon fights! :O

The only thing I can think of now is a Victorian gentleman with a Growlithe and a Smeargle now for some reason.


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 2, 2010)

I'd like to see some history of the Pokémon world. In the games Lt. Surge mentions "Pokémon saved him in the war" and I wondered what war he's referring to. Could be a real life war but Pokémon existed or a war that only happened in that universe.


----------



## xkze (Apr 3, 2010)

The history and parallelness of the Pokemon world is confusing and not entirely well planned out.
There are lots of references to real places (fmany of Arcanine's pokedex entries describe it as being from China or Chinese legend, Ponyta is supposedly able to clear both the Eiffel Tower and Uluru, a branch of Silph Co. is supposedly in Russia, etc) and a lot of alternating accounts of the history of the Pokemon world.

It seems that nobody actually bothered to plan it out ahead of time, which is understandable.

Still interesting to think about.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 3, 2010)

For some reason a Futuristic Post-Apocalyptic Pokemon game appeals to me.  And I'm not usually a fan of those Post-Apocalyptic games.

I don't know, I could see Pokemon and humans having to work together to survive or something.


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 3, 2010)

> I'd like to see some history of the Pokémon world. In the games Lt. Surge mentions "Pokémon saved him in the war" and I wondered what war he's referring to. Could be a real life war but Pokémon existed or a war that only happened in that universe.


But think of the implications of using Pokemon in a war! Surge used his Raichu - think of what someone with a Rhydon or Scyther could do! And the "saved my life" bit - this isn't just a giant Pokemon battle, it's a _fight to the death._

More relevant, I think Koga et al (especially in the anime) hint strongly that Pokemon were used in the feudal era of Japan, so presumeably they've been around and alongside humans for quite a while.


----------

